# Welche Engine sollte ich nutzen?



## DarmstadtJunge (2. September 2016)

Hallo Community,


ich bin noch recht neu bei euch und wollte mich mit einer Sache beschäftigen. Sollte ich im Falschen Bereich sein, bitte ich das Thema zu verschieben, ich wusste nicht, wohin mit meiner Frage. J

In meiner Frage geht es um:

*

Welche Engine sollte ich für mein Vorhaben benutzen?*

Mein Vorhaben ist;

Ich möchte gerne einen Straßenbahn – Simulator entwickeln, der realistische Ansprüche hat. Das heißt, Fahrplan System, KI – Straßenbahnen, wie auch Autos, Busse und Menschen. Es soll ein Leben eines Straßenbahn-Fahrers nachbilden.

Natürlich soll auch Dynamisches Wetter geben, wie auch reales Wetter (Nach Flughafendaten) geben, wie auch eine 1:1 Karte.

Der Straßenbahn-Fahrer soll auch die Möglichkeit haben, einen Möglichkeit gibt, ins Bett zu legen und zu schlafen, dass man die Zeit auch vorspulen kann.

Ich und mein Team haben sehr hohe Ansprüche, deshalb wende ich mich an euch, welche Engine passt dazu, zu meinen Vorhaben?


*Unity* oder _*Unreal 4 ?*_


Grüße
Nico


----------



## exestend (9. September 2016)

Unity 

1. kostenlos
2. C# / Unity Script (Javascript ähnlich)
3. Grandioses Interface / Toller Editor
4. Einfacher Export zu allen Konsolen

Unreal hatte ich ganz früher mal kurz angetestet, daher kann ich keinen aktuellen Vergleich ziehen


----------

